# Track plan review



## gronzo76 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi notsure if this is the right place but I have started a track planin Any rail. I am only allowed50pieces so I cannot complete it. Anyone have any suggestions?
View attachment 60X100 Twice around.any


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is the pic, for folks without AnyRail. This is O Scale ? The section going over the the X, is 5 3/4 inches enough, height wise? Sorry my knowledge in O is nil. I would be happy running my 2 scouts on it at christmas time though.


----------



## gronzo76 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, sorry it is O gauge (O 31 tubular track). I am trying to get some over under and really would like to run 2 conventional trains on it.
Having a bit of trouble plus the program will not let me add anymore track for the free version.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure if you were asking questions on the layout, or a question as to how to deal with the 50 piece limit.

For the 50 piece issue, you can "remove" the now-positioned straight sections of track, and then "fill in" with a simple straight line (rather than track itself). That'll free up some extra pieces. However, if you're happy with AnyRail, then I'd recommend the $59 investment!

TJ


----------



## gronzo76 (Jan 2, 2012)

No no, the 50 piece limit is not that bad. But it is keeping me from playing around with the elevated dection coming from the switch. I wanted some feedback on making that elevated section connect to the main twice around but aseperate run so I can blck it and run 2 trains. I only have 2 switches but I am going to try to get 2 more. Perhaps that will help.


----------



## gronzo76 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is the inventory list of my grandfather's set. I am trying to use what I have here and not spend a huge amount of money but I am willing to buy some larger curves if that will help or more straights etc.
The inventory list I have now is as follows:
0 gauge 3 rail track
- 19 Full curves (0 31)
- 15 half curves (0 31)
- 20 Full straight
- 5 half Straight
(plus the track on the 4X4 Oval)

-1 No. 020 Crossing (90 degree)
-1 No. 020 X Crossing (45 degree) 
-1 Pair 020 Switches
-3 No 111 Trestle Sets
-1 No 110 Trestle Set
-1 No 321 Trestle Bridge
-4 No 260 illuminated bumpers
-1 UCS Remote Control Track Set
-1 No 252 Automatic Crossing Gate
-1 No 3469 Automatic Dumping Ore Car
-1 No 207 Artificial Coal Bag
-1 No 455 Oil Derrick and pumper
-1 No 145 Automatic gateman
-1 No 195 railyard Flood light with 4 heads
-2 No 195 Light trowers
-1 No 3650 Search Light Extension Car
-1 736 Berkshire Engine with (2) Whistle Tenders


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Use the 40" long sections for some of the straight parts, you'll get more curved parts available.

Truthfully, I'd do what TJ suggests, I spent the money on AnyRail, it's a nice program and worth the investment.


----------



## gronzo76 (Jan 2, 2012)

Grood advice I may buy it. 
How about the layout concept? any issues? suggestions?
any of themore experienced modelers out there have some ideas how to incorporate the inventory?


----------

